# CD's and their alternative use.



## ferny (Dec 30, 2004)

Bah! You're all cowards! 







*Link to Photo 2 gone *

*Link to Photo 3 gone *


----------



## themonko (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the 3rd one.


----------



## moongypsy (Dec 30, 2004)

Cool Ferny!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 30, 2004)

psssst, ferny, you were supposed to make this in Themes!!! :LOL:


----------



## Alison (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll move it for you, ferny :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Dec 30, 2004)

Did I post it somewhere else? Where?


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 30, 2004)

you put it in critique...

but here's my contribution:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2004)

love these shots but i'm not about to try it.  no way i could get the results you guys did  :? 

excellent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferny (Dec 30, 2004)

How did you get the water swirls Dan? 

And jon, it's a lot easier than it looks.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 30, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> How did you get the water swirls Dan?
> 
> And jon, it's a lot easier than it looks.



that's actually part of the "explosion" from a drop of water.


----------



## andycarnall (Dec 30, 2004)

How did you do it - always been keen on "splashes" (not ment to be derogative, just generic).

DId you take them "scientifically" i.e. knowing you would capture the splash, or just put up with a really low hit ratio?


----------



## conch (Dec 30, 2004)

hehe, just in time for the new theme.

hey ferny, what's the first pic? a cd? 

*All three links gone *


----------



## Aoide (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow Conch, I love #3.

(I seem to be saying this all the time Conch, but I can't help it.  You have some great shots! )


----------



## ferny (Dec 31, 2004)

It's the same red cd as in the other shots. 
How did you do number two conch? Number three is great to.

andycarnall - I can't speak for others, but mine were taken with that intention. There has been a few cd shots showing up and I just decided to join in.


----------



## conch (Dec 31, 2004)

> It's the same red cd as in the other shots.



but how did you get that pattern on the cd? can't imagine it's already etched there.



> How did you do number two conch? Number three is great to.



I sprayed some glasses cleaner which contains alcohol, instead of beading up like water, it diffused. I like your 3 too. the rough black surface counters nicely with the water on the cd.


----------



## conch (Dec 31, 2004)

> Wow Conch, I love #3.
> 
> (I seem to be saying this all the time Conch, but I can't help it. You have some great shots! )



thanks, it's amazing how much i learned er... copied since joining this and other forums.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 9, 2005)

I was supposed to post these a lonnnnnnnnnnnggggg time ago but forgot...so here they are:

*Both links are gone *


----------



## DIRT (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry guys & gals but I still have no clue how you all are shooting these.  let me in on it i want to try!  what lenses are you shooting with? thanks.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 10, 2005)

I just used a cheapo digital camera for mine, but as you can see quality is lacking.  Most people use some sort of macro lens probably...just spray the water on a cd, get the colors you want reflecting and shoot a load of pics until you get one you like   PS helps too


----------



## Corry (Mar 10, 2005)

Amanda..I couldn't see yours at home, and I can't see em here at work, either


----------



## john3eblover (Mar 10, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 10, 2005)

John3 very cool pic  

Corry, not sure why the pic isn't workin...sort of strange.  Maybe b/c I linked from my webpage rather than villagephotos...strange


----------



## doenoe (Sep 18, 2005)

well, here are mine. Already posted them in another thread, but it fits in here well too

*BOTH links are gone *

Ill try to get some new ones soon


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2005)

I've always been a bit of a pyro... 



...*but we can no longer see it - the link's gone :cry:*


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2005)

CD's burn???? SWEET!


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2005)

They do, like most things will.... when you pour lighter fluid on them that is :lmao:

Other than that they'll warp and bubble a bit... I've tried haha!


----------



## sobi (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## pursuer (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## john3eblover (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice, LaFoto!

I see the ones I posted a long time ago are now gone for some reason...

they are still alive on my website however, here.

http://www.pbase.com/nakedyak/cd_macros


----------



## john3eblover (Jun 19, 2008)

here's one that I did a few years ago


----------

